#  > WEBSHOP en NIEUWE ARTIKELEN >  > WEBSHOP >  >  DAP Audio Lca-pha5 case for 2 x phantom 75 led

## admin

LCA-PHA5

Case for 2 x Phantom 75 LED

Specifications
 Dimensions (LxWxH): 932 x 382 x 690mm
Weight: 30,8 Kg
Wheels: 4 x 100m swivel & brake
Lees meer over de DAP Audio Lca-pha5 case for 2 x phantom 75 led

----------

